# Labor Day Camping



## BubbaD (Aug 28, 2008)

Well we are heading back down to Lake Juliette this weekend. We enjoyed Memorial Day so much we are going back for the sequal. Hope everyone has a blessed and safe holiday. Please take some pictures and post them next week. I just realized while visting this forum often that I dont really have any pics of our set up. I'll work on that this weekend 

We will be doing alot of this

1) Cooking - Perfecting my 3 grill technique
2) Eating good!
3) Catching big flathead catfish!

Take Care!


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 29, 2008)

When do we eat? That's a nice flathead. Did ya'll catch him out of Juliett? I didn't know there where any in there. The sultan of slime must have stocked them.


----------



## BubbaD (Aug 29, 2008)

DEERFU39 said:


> When do we eat? That's a nice flathead. Did ya'll catch him out of Juliett? I didn't know there where any in there. The sultan of slime must have stocked them.



Yeah he was caught out of Juliette on a noodle using a big bream. I suspect SOS had something to do with it


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 2, 2008)

Great Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snuffy (Sep 2, 2008)

Well how was th fishing?


----------



## BubbaD (Sep 2, 2008)

snuffy said:


> Well how was th fishing?



Little bit tougher this time. The lake was down and of course it is hot. We managed to catch some nice shellcracker though. Not much on the catfish front. Great trip again though. Will have to make one more before they close in October.


----------



## Rick_1971 (Sep 2, 2008)

hey Bubba... Did you see a guy kneeboardig behing a jonboat while you were there???   lol


----------



## BubbaD (Sep 3, 2008)

Rick_1971 said:


> hey Bubba... Did you see a guy kneeboardig behing a jonboat while you were there???   lol



As much as I didnt miss the boat traffic and noise of the big lakes...I would have paid to see something like that


----------



## Rick_1971 (Sep 3, 2008)

Only reason I asked was that a buddy that I work with said he was out there over the weekend and he was having a blast being pulled around.


----------



## dhardegree (Sep 7, 2008)

we went to Old Salem.  Here's some pics.

This was the boy's first time in our camper.  He had a great time.







I went to the home depot and bought some glow sticks for the kids so they could roam in the darkness and we'd still know where they were.










We did some fishing off the dock one evening.






Then, after showers, we had a night time snack.






Then it was off to bed.






The next day we had another first... pushup icecream.  Guess which one is the rookie!










Some beach fun at the lake.










We did some good eatin' as well.  However, I wasn't about to put down the fork for the camera.


----------



## BubbaD (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats what its all about dude! Great pics!


----------

